# Sigmoidoscopy (First Time)



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Hello all,

I've been suffering from IBS for the past 11 years and I have done a colonoscopy about 2 years ago. My GI doctor has just recommended a Sigmoidoscopy which is next week. For those of you who have had it done, can you tell me what the procedure is like? I am a little bit nervous because I will NOT be sedated. What should I expect? Thank you in advance.


----------

